# Looking For A Breeder In Michigan



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello! I am on the hunt for 2-4 female baby rats. Preferably within 4 hours of Gwinn, MI. I have had no luck finding breeders close to my area, so i'm hoping someone can help me out. I don't really care what breed of rat, but i would not like a hairless (I've had bad experiences). If you have any upcoming litters or are a breeder, please let me know, i would love to take a few off your hands.

Shadow says goodbye!


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Rats don't have breeds, they have varieties. I'm in the UK so cannot help with your search, just thought I'd pass on the information that rats don't have breeds, haha! Good luck with finding a breeder.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It might be difficult at this time finding a breeder selling because of seoul outbreak. 

I'd be cautious buying any rat at this time, if you find a breeder asking if they have had their rats tested is probably a wise idea.

I always suggest looking on facebook for breeders! Searching rat + michigan in groups
https://www.facebook.com/search/groups/?q=rat michigan

Looking in neighboring states might be a good idea as well. There is a large selection of breeders in that entire area!


----------



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you for the great info! This is for the (near) future, so i'm not buying a rat just yet. (By the way moonkissed your rats are so cute i just wanna hug them)


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

WillaRat said:


> Thank you for the great info! This is for the (near) future, so i'm not buying a rat just yet. (By the way moonkissed your rats are so cute i just wanna hug them)


thanks! goodluck on your search for rats <3


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My local humane society (and I live in Wisconsin where the virus scare first hit) just made some rats available. I adopted them today because rats are hard to find here now. The reason I adopted them was because they were tested for the Seoul virus and have been in quarantine since January because of this virus madness.

All my girls (and my guy) have been tested and are negative. They included the testing paperwork with the adoption. I'm telling you this because humane societies everywhere are TESTING and adopting out rats. I checked a Michigan humane society (can't remember which one - it was just a random one) and they had one boy. Not sure if he was tested but they are certainly out there.

You can't be sure of genetic background when adopting. It is a dice roll for sure but you are saving a life.


----------

